# Hydroped Introduction



## hydroped (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All,
Been hearing some super things about this forum from Black Cat and Vlad - two very awesome folks! So thought I'd come over and see what I can learn. I'm a fairly new haunter. I did put up one of those tv set crystal balls last year which the kids loved but that's the first prop I've put up in several years. Got some buckies this year and Finally got myself a rotisserie motor so I can start work on an FCG - may not make it for this year but that's ok. Just here to learn and hopefully get my haunt into somethign very cool some day. 
Oh.. and for those who always wonder - no hydroped doesn't mean I walk on water lol - it's a webbed footed bird - just like Donald Duck (the cartoon version of me) lol
-David


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Hydroped, thanks so much for joining. I'm sure you will enjoy your stay here at Unpleasant Street. Lots of how to's and props to check out, and to make it easier for you, I'll post my dryer lint clay recipe in the how to section.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

welcome!

hope you haev a good time!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great! Now you're in our secret club!

Welcome aboard, and be sure to check out the Unpleasant Street web site that feeds this forum. It's a very hungry forum.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey hydroped welcome aboard!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey there Hydro. I knew Black Cat would get you too. Glad to see you in here.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice to meet you hydroped...welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hydro !!!! That rates a Wooo Hooo! Welcome my friend, so you got sucked in by my blonde lure did you?, hehehe Well this is truly awesome, old friends here already when I first arrived, and new ones joining now.

Hydro, Karen said that was a battery operated rotisserie correct?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad to see another good haunter coming in!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Hydro! This is a friendly spot with lots of talented folks.


----------



## hydroped (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey everyone thanks for the warm welcome. And Vlad - you guys are so awesome with your dryer lint clay and papermache skulls - you ingenious folks you  Yea she told me about your battery run rotisserie motors. Mine have cords and plug into a wall outlet. I've never seen a battery op one but they sound a lot handier for an FCG!! Heya Trisha sweetie  good to see you here too!
-David


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Hydroped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to our madhouse, hope you enjoy your stay


----------

